# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vietnam-ecotourism (Công ty TNHH du lịch sinh thái việt nam)Tour giá rẻ trọn gói.

## loinguyen

Công Ty TNHH Du Lịch Sinh Thái Việt Nam (Vietnam-ecotourism,Ldt,Co) chuyên kinh doanh các dịch vụ du lịch sau:

1. Du lịch quốc tế: Đón khách nước ngoài vào Việt Nam và tổ chức cho công dân Việt Nam đi du lịch nước ngoài (Inbound & Outbound). Để có các chương trình du lịch hấp dẫn, độc đáo Du Lịch Sinh Thái đã hợp tác với các đối tác hàng đầu thế giới tại Mỹ, Đức, Pháp, Hà Lan, Nga, Úc, Hongkong, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Singapore, Malaysia, Thái Lan, Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ, Campuchia...

2. Du lịch nội địa: Du Lịch Sinh Thái chuyên cung cấp các chương trình du lịch nội địa hấp dẫn và phong phú, khám phá mọi miền đất tươi đẹp của Tổ quốc, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng.

3. Xúc tiến thương mại: Du Lịch Sinh Thái là đơn vị tổ chức chuyên nghiệp và đảm bảo uy tín các hoạt động:

    *
      Tổ chức các chương trình du lịch hội thảo, hội nghị, chuyên đề tại các địa điểm lý tưởng, thuận tiện cho việc giao dịch, đi lại. 
    *
      Tổ chức đưa các đoàn doanh nghiệp Việt Nam đi khảo sát thị trường, tham dự hội chợ triển lãm, giới thiệu sản phẩm tại nước ngoài. 
    *
      Đón tiếp và tổ chức cho các đoàn doanh nghiệp nước ngoài vào khảo sát thị trường Việt Nam.


4. Dịch vụ bổ trợ: Tư vấn hộ chiếu, visa; đặt phòng khách sạn, cho thuê xe từ 4 – 45 chỗ; cung cấp hướng dẫn viên du lịch, biên – phiên dịch; đại lý vé máy bay quốc tế và nội địa.

Hãy đến với Du Lịch Sinh Thái, Quý khách luôn được đón chào nồng nhiệt và được phục vụ chu đáo bởi một đội ngũ nhân viên đầy nhiệt huyết, có trình độ hiểu biết cao, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực du lịch. Đặc biệt, Công ty được hỗ trợ bởi đội ngũ chuyên gia nước ngoài nhiều kinh nghiệm. Chúng tôi sẽ giúp Quý khách tận hưởng những giây phút ấn tượng khó quên sau mỗi chuyến đi.


Bảng Giá dịch vụ du lịch trọn gói khởi hành hàng ngày.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH 1 NGÀY.





                                                                              TOUR


Giá

VND


Mức ăn (VND)





Tour Hạ Long 1 ngày


Tour thường


420.000


70 000

Tour chèo thuyền Hạ Long


450.000


70 000

Thuyền nhỏ thăm quan làng chài


490.000


70 000

Thuyền máy thăm làng chài


490.000


70 000





Tour Chùa hương


Tour thường


390.000


70 000

Cáp treo


510.000


70 000



Tour Hoa Lư-Tam Cốc


Tour thường (ăn trưa tự trọn+50.000)


390.000


70 000

Tour đi xe đạp         


490.000


(Buffet)



Tour Tham quan Hà Nội


Tour thường


390.000


70 000

Thêm tham quan bảo tàng dân tộc học 


450.000


70 000



CHƯƠNG TRÌNH 2 NGÀY








                               TOUR


Agency rate


Mức ăn (VND)

Tour Halong 2 ngày/1 đêm ngủ trên tàu


1 đêm tàu, Tàu Điều Hòa Phòng đẹp

(nều ngủ phòng đơn phụ phí:300.000VND)


1.190.000


90 000

Tour Halong-Cat Ba 2 ngày/1 đêm


1 đêm khách sạn thường (phòng đơn 150.000VND)


980.000


90 000

1 đêm ks 2 sao (phòng đơn 250.000VND)


1.190.000


90 000

1 đêm ks 3 sao (phòng đơn 350.000VND)


1.350.000


90 000

1 đêm ks Holiday View (phòng đơn 350.000VND)


1.450.000


90 000

1 đêm khu nghỉ dưỡng Sunrise Resort(phòng đơn 800.000VND)


2.990.000


200 000

Ha Long – Cat Ba

3 ngày/2 đêm

Tàu điều hòa phòng đẹp




1 đêm trên tàu điều hòa(phòng đơn 300.000VND)

1 đêm ks thường (phòng đơn 150.000VND)


1.450.000


90 000

1 đêm trên tàu điều hòa(phòng đơn 300.000VND)

1 đêm ks 2 sao (phòng đơn 190.000VND)


1.550.000


90 000

1 đêm trên tàu điều hòa(phòng đơn 300.000VND)

1 đêm ks 3 sao (phòn đơn 300.000VND)


1.700.000


90 000

1 đêm trên tàu điều hòa(phòng đơn 300.000VND)

1 đêm ks Holiday View , (phòng đơn 350.000VND)


1.990.000


150000

Chương trình tour sapa





Sapa 2 ngày/3 đêm






Đi tàu điêu hòa khoang 6+ks 2 sao




1.550.000




70.000

Sapa 2 ngày/ 3 đêm




Đi tàu điều hòa khoang 4 +ks 2 sao




1.990.000




70.000

Sapa 2 ngày/3 đêm








Đi tàu điều hòa khoang 6 +ks 3 sao




2.250.000




90.000

Sapa 2 ngày/3 đêm








Đi tàu điều hòa khoang 4 +ks 3 sao




2.650.000




90.000



Liên hệ: Mr Lee 0989.385.052 (Ngoài các chương trình trên nếu quý khách có nhu cầu đi tour riêng hoặc những ctrinh không có trong báo giá xin vui long lien hệ trực tiếp)



Chúc quý khách có  chuyến đi vui vẻ!



Chú ý: - Trẻ em 1-3 tuổi miễn phí, 3-6 tuổi tính 50%, 7-8 tuổi tính 75%, 9 tuổi trở lên tính 100%.

Cong ty du lich | Du lich noi dia | du lich quoc te | dich vu dat khach san | dich vu dat ve may bay | - www.vietnam-ecotourism.com

----------

